
Caveat Founder, Ep. #1 Feat. Ilya Sukhar and Fred Stevens-Smith - tedcarstensen
http://blog.heavybit.com/blog/caveat-founder-ep-1-featuring-ilya-sukhar-fred-stevens-smith
======
fredsters_s
Fred here, interviewer on this podcast. AMA

